# Good server backup software



## bannerke (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have a single windows server running exchange and software I am using for my business which uses microsoft sql.
I am looking for good backup software with a low cost. Because I am a small business I don't have much money for expensive backup software. Since it's also only one server which needs to be back upped I don't need high-tech software which is able to perform multiple simultaneous backups for thousand clients.

What do you recommend? Is there good open source software? Or do you recommend commercial software?


----------



## talonzu77 (Aug 27, 2016)

Have you tried the built in backup? I professionally use Shadowprotect and love that, but there is a cost. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeek1974 (Jul 11, 2014)

I use Handy Backup for protecting both MS SQL data in the researching institute where I work and for all data from my personal server. It is a relatively low-cost utility, which I use for more than three years. (It requires no fees or charges after initial purchasing)


----------

